# As ilhas de lixo no Oceano Pacífico



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 10:00)

Como não consegui encontrar nada específico relacionado com o tema, decidi abrir este tópico para falar sobre um dos mais preocupantes focos de poluição no planeta que por estar longe dos olhares  pode passar despercebido ou  esquecido apesar de todos ser-mos responsáveis pelo seu aparecimento.


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 10:01)

http://observador.pt/2017/09/19/a-ilha-de-lixo-que-quer-ser-reconhecida-como-pais/

No meio do Pacífico Norte, há um gigantesco amontoado de plástico que já é maior do que França. Agora uma organização ambiental quer que o território seja reconhecido como país. Um sinal de alerta.


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 10:04)




----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 10:06)

The Weatherman disse:


> Como não consegui encontrar nada específico relacionado com o tema, decidi abrir este tópico para falar sobre um dos mais preocupantes focos de poluição no planeta que por estar longe dos olhares  pode passar despercebido ou  esquecido apesar de todos ser-mos responsáveis pelo seu aparecimento.



Todo esse lixo que anda á deriva nos oceanos, afecta e muita toda a sua natureza envolvente, e acima de tudo os animais que acabam por se alimentar desses microplásticos, resultantes da sua degradação por efeito das marés.
Cabe-nos a todos nós tentar racionar o mais possivel o uso de plástico, optando por exemplo por usar sacos reutilizáveis.


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 10:10)

http://www.ladbible.com/news/news-p...tures-from-the-deepest-part-of-ocean-20171122

Scientists Have Found Plastic Fibres In Sea Creatures From The Deepest Part Of Ocean

For the first time ever, scientists have found traces of plastics and other manmade fibres in the stomachs of sea creatures living at the bottom of the Earth's deepest ocean.

This discovery reflects not only a world first, but also the fucking disturbing extent to the damaging influence we have had on our planet. It proves that even the remotest parts of the world's oceans have now been affected by human waste. If that isn't enough to make people ashamed, we don't know what is.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2017 às 10:19)

The Weatherman disse:


> http://www.ladbible.com/news/news-p...tures-from-the-deepest-part-of-ocean-20171122
> 
> Scientists Have Found Plastic Fibres In Sea Creatures From The Deepest Part Of Ocean
> 
> ...



Eu ás vezes até penso que maioria das pessoas gostam de ir a uma praia cheia de lixo, pois é o que acontece, apesar de as mesmas praias, pelo menos no nosso país já estarem todas limpas, quando abre a época balnear.
As pessoas em geral, não tem civismo nenhum, pois uma simples garrafa de água depois de usada, o seu fim, é numa berma de estrada, ou dentro de um rio.
Eu sou praticante assíduo de caminhadas, e circulo por muitas estradas rurais e de matas, e levo sempre uma mochila e sacos, para apanhar o lixo que vejo pelos caminhos, dou sempre prioridade ao vidro, plástico e metal.


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2017 às 20:25)

*Plastic found in mussels from Arctic to China - enters human food*


----------

